# DOS 3.3 Deleting Directory On Reboot



## patmac (May 15, 2004)

Hi,

This is a DOS 3.3 machine, with some issues, just wanted to see if my symptom indicates something.

We make a directory, do a Dir to see if it's there, it is, reboot and it's gone.

Thanks for your time


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

Are you saying that there is a directory on the hard drive and when you reboot the PC it has gone?

Is this a VM or physical hardware?
Paste the contents of C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT into a reply.


----------



## patmac (May 15, 2004)

Yes
This is on a legacy machine, with only the 5.25" floppy working. 
Will try to get contents of autoexec.bat to you...somehow....
Thanks


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

patmac said:


> Yes
> This is on a legacy machine, with only the 5.25" floppy working.


Can you describe the folder you are creating?
Is it in the temp folder?

What I am thinking is that the location where the folder is created is being cleared by some instructions in the autoexec.bat file.


----------



## patmac (May 15, 2004)

Still trying to get the autoexec.bat to come up......


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

Do you have a printer for the box that you can print the autoexec.bat and take a photo of or scan the printout?


----------

